# Over complicated descriptions



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How overly complicated can you describe common 4 wheeler parts?

After reading jctgumby's post on lug nut washer plates I thought it may be fun to describe common parts and see if anyone can guess what you're trying to describe.

In his post I described a lug nut as an internally threaded hexagonal fastening device.

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Circular multi-finned rotational air transfer unit.

Ok, this one is easy.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

YOU, MY FRIEND.............

Are SICK!!!!!!!!!


The lugnut washer plate gave me a headache.


Sometimes I know I'm in the dark, but the "LugNut washer plate" thing had me baffled beyond belief!!!!!!!

lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Circular multi-finned rotational air transfer unit.
> 
> Ok, this one is easy.


Fan.



Next one is easy too: Helical Tension Component


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Spring?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Internally geared petroleum based liquid displacement assembly


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

oil pump?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep

Proportional combustion liquid regulator


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Fuel Pump


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wait a minute maybe Throttle.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

How about a Torque Displacement Assembly?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking carburetor when I typed it but I guess it could be throttle also.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HeadC1 said:


> How about a Torque Displacement Assembly?


transmission?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> How about a Torque Displacement Assembly?


Primary clutch?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea that one could have went a few ways but I was thinking of the drive shaft.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

"How about a Torque Displacement Assembly"? ---- Secondary Clutch.

How bout this one?
Cumbustion explosion chamber.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

squint eyed suction device


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> YOU, MY FRIEND.............
> 
> Are SICK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 


If you look in the service manual for the Brute, Kawasaki lists these plates as "Washer Plates" so I think I was pretty darn close


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ I knew exactly what you were talking about at first...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> How bout this one?
> Cumbustion explosion chamber.




Cylinder. i.e. where the piston goes! lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> squint eyed suction device


That would be Kim Lee, I dated her in highschool


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been called:

The "Male offspring of an un-wed female canine" before.

S.O.B.B.


Does this qualify??

:rockn::rockn:




Just sayin'


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> "How about a Torque Displacement Assembly"? ---- Secondary Clutch.
> 
> How bout this one?
> Cumbustion explosion chamber.


Cylinder?


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Cylinder?


Sometimes you worry me.
:haha::haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> Sometimes you worry me.
> :haha::haha:


I worry myself most times.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

piston operated,momentum halting assembly


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

brakes


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Micro Partical Collection Unit


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Micro Partical Collection Unit


Actually that's a cabin air filter


----------

